# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 2 لسنة 6  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة العليا*


*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 11 من ديسمبر سنة 1976م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار / بدوى إبراهيم حمودة رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : عمر حافظ شريف ومحمد بهجت محمود عتيبة نائبى رئيس المحكمة والمستشارين على أحمد كامل وأبو بكر عطيه وطه أحمد أبو الخير ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى. أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار / محمد كمال محفوظ المفوض*
*وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم أمين السر*

*أصدرت الحكم الآتى*


*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم3 لسنة 6 قضائية عليا" تنازع ".*

*" الوقائع "* *وضع المدعون تحت الحراسة بموجب القانون رقم 119 لسنة 1964 فى غضون سنة 1966 ولما أبرمت الاتفاقية اليونانية المصرية فى يونيه سنة 1967 طلبوا إنهاء الحراسة طبقا لأحكامها ورفعوا الدعوى رقم 795 لسنة 22 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى طالبين إلغاء القرار السلبى الصادر من الحراسة العامة المتضمن امتناعها عن تطبيق الاتفاقية على حالتهم وقضت المحكمة فى 27 من يناير سنة 1970 برفض الدعوى إستناداً إلى أن الحراسة التى فرضت على أموالهم بالاستناد إلى القانون رقم 119 لسنة 1964 لا تدخل فى نطاق الاتفاقية المشار إليها التى حددت أنواع الحراسات الداخلية فى نطاقها على سبيل الحصر فطعن المدعون فى هذا الحكم أمام المحكمة العليا وفى 22 من فبراير سنة 1975 قضت دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بقبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه موضوعاً.*

*كما أقام المدعون الدعوى رقم 103 لسنة 1967 كلى أحوال شخصية أجانب طالبين الحكم بأحقيتهم فى التقاضى بمصر من تاريخ تنفيذ الاتفاقية المصرية اليونانية وأحقيتهم فى التعويضات المقررة وفقا لأحكام الاتفاقية وأسسوا دعواهم على أن الحراسة كانت قد فرضت على أموالهم طبقا للقانون رقم 119 لسنة 1964 وظالوا خاضعين لأحكامها إلى أن وقعت الاتفاقية المصرية اليونانية فى 27 من سبتمبر سنة 1967 ونصت على منع مصادرة أموال اليونانيين الخاضعين لهذه الاتفاقية وتعويضهم عنها عينا أو نقداً. وقضت محكمة أول درجة فى 16 من ديسمبر سنة 1969 بعدم اختصاص القضاء ولائيا بالفصل فى الدعوى فاستأنف المدعون هذا الحكم وقضت محكمة استئناف القاهرة بتاريخ 12 من أبريل سنة 1970 بتأييد الحكم المستأنف، فطعن المدعون فى هذا الحكم بطريق النقض وقضت محكمة النقض فى 17 من نوفمبر سنة 1975 برفض الطعن وأقامت قضاءها على أن إجراءات الحراسة التى حددتها الاتفاقية والتى تكون محلاً للتعويض هى إجراءات الحراسة المفروضة بموجب أحكام القانونين رقم 162 لسنة 1958 ورقم 150 لسنة 1964 دون سواهما، وإذ أغفلت الاتفاقية الاشارة إلى القانون رقم 119 لسنة 1964 الذى فرضت بموجبه الحراسة على أموال الطاعنين فإن إجراءات الحراسة المفروضة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون تكون بمنأى عن تطبيق أحكام الاتفاقية المشار إليها، ومتى كان ذلك فإن دعوى الطاعنين بطلب حقهم فى التقاضى الذى منعوا من مباشرته نتيجة لفرض الحراسة تكون فى واقعها منازعة فى استمرار الحراسة المفروضة على أموالهم تطبيقا لأحكام القانون رقم 119 لسنة 1964 وإذ كانت المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون لا تجيز الطعن بأى وجه من الوجوه أمام أى جهة كانت فى قرارات رئيس الجمهورية الصادرة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون فإن القضاء يكون ممنوعا من سماع أى دعوى يقصد بها المنازعة فى فرض الحراسة أو استمرارها ويكون الحكم المطعون فيه صحيحا فى النتيجة التى أنتهى إليها من عدم سماع دعوى الطاعنين.*
*ثم رفع المدعون هذه الدعوى بصحيفة أوعت قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا فى 22 من نوفمبر سنة 1975 أستندوا فيها إلى قيام تنازع بين حكم المحكمة المدنية بعدم اختصاص القضاء ولائيا بنظر النزاع وحكم القضاء الإدارى القائم على ثبوت هذا الاختصاص وطلبوا القضاء بأن حكم المحكمة المدنية هو الواجب النفاذ وحده دون ما قضت به محكمة القضاء الإدارى.*
*وقدم المدعى عليهم مذكرة بدفاعهم طلبوا فيها الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء التنازع وقدمت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً بالرأى القانونى انتهت فيه إلى طلب الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى.*
*وحدد لنظر الدعوى جلسة 6 من نوفمبر سنة 1976 وفيها نظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة وأرجأت المحكمة إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة اليوم.*

*" المحكمة "**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة قانونا.*
*من حيث أن مبنى الطلب أن ثمة تناقضا بين حكمين نهائيين أولهما الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى 22 من فبراير سنة 1975 فى الطعن رقم 255 لسنة 16 ق ويقضى برفض دعوى المدعين بطلب إلغاء قرار الحراسة العامة المتضمن إمتناعها عن تطبيق الاتفاقية اليونانية المصرية على حالتهم وثانيهما الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض فى 17 من نوفمبر سنة 1975 فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنة 40 ق ويقضى بعدم اختصاص القضاء ولائياً بالفصل فى دعوى المدعين بطلب أحقيتهم فى التعويضات المقررة وفقاً لأحكام هذه الاتفاقية.*
*وحيث إن مناط اختصاص المحكمة العليا بالفصل فى التنازع الذى يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين طبقا للمادة 17 من القانون رقم 42 لسنة 1965 فى شأن السلطة القضائية التى أحالت إليها الفقرة الرابعة من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 أن يكون النزاع قائماً بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين أى حاسمين للنزاع فى موضوعه متناقضين تناقضا يحول دون تنفيذهما معا أما إذا كان هذا التناقض غير قائم بأن كان أحد الحكمين لا يتعارض تنفيذه مع تنفيذ الحكم الآخر انتفى هذا الاختصاص.*

*وحيث أن الحكم الصادر من جهة القضاء المدنى بعدم اختصاص القضاء ولائياً بالفصل فى الدعوى لم يتعرض لموضوع الدعوى وهو على هذا الأساس لايناقض حكم جهة القضاء الإدارى برفض الدعوى تناقضا يحول دون تنفيذهما معا ومن ثم تكون الدعوى غير مقبولة*

*" فلهذه الأسباب "* *حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى.*

----------

